# Oops!!! and Carrots?!



## ejb222 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry I should have posted a hello first before I posted else where.

So here is my hello. I've extremely new to this sport so please have mercy on my ignorant soul 

I'm mostly into music as I'm a guitar player, but horseback riding is quickly taking time away from guitar playing

Anyway, I do have a question....what's up with the carrots? I hear it's some sort of game on this forum, can someone please enlighten me?

Thanks
-EJ


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Hello  I'm also new here and I'm yet discovering all the forums by myself - but carrots may appear on the forum and you can collect them.


----------



## ejb222 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome  Just figured out the Carrots...now I have 5. 

Thanks


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I see the carrots and somehow I got one so can somebody tell me how to collect them?


----------



## ejb222 (May 11, 2009)

How to collect carrots:

Occasionally you will see something that looks like a phone on the top of a forum. It tells you which forum you can find a carrot. Go to that forum and there should be a carrot at the top of the page. Click the button that says capture carrot and voila! you have a carrot.

Hope those were good instructions


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ejb222 said:


> How to collect carrots:
> 
> Occasionally you will see something that looks like a phone on the top of a forum. It tells you which forum you can find a carrot. Go to that forum and there should be a carrot at the top of the page. Click the button that says capture carrot and voila! you have a carrot.
> 
> Hope those were good instructions


Good instructions but there is the carrot bandit out there.

And watch out for *MEAN OLD* Farmpony! She steals your carrots and bronzes them.:evil:


----------



## ejb222 (May 11, 2009)

Farmpony?! Stealing carrots?! I hope I don't have that experience...I have no clue what to look for...but something tells me I'll know when it happens.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  Have fun posting.


----------

